# e-juice subcriptions



## outlaw_cloud (13/3/16)

i figured this would be the best place to ask what are some of the best sites in south africa to sign up for a e-juice subscription i did a little research and the USA zamplebox is the best because of the way you can customize your preferences depending on your preferred type of e-juice, im pretty keen to get a subscription e-juice figured it would be a bit cheaper (hopefully)


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

Hi @outlaw_cloud 
Check out the following
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/samplebox/

Samplebox is a supporting vendor here on ECIGSSA

I think they are still in pre-launch phase but check them out in their subforum


----------



## outlaw_cloud (13/3/16)

Thank you silver Iv subscribed to them do you know of any others?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

outlaw_cloud said:


> Thank you silver Iv subscribed to them do you know of any others?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, I dont
If you find out of any others, let us know


----------



## outlaw_cloud (13/3/16)

Ok will do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

